# Pigeon Bad Habits



## qamarnasir (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear all


I brought 2 pigeons (Jonsaray) 3 months ago, for making pair with females of same kind already with me. They are under breeding process in these days.

I putt off their feathers at that time. now new feathers come out and both male are flying now.

But the problem is this after flying they alwasy sit on the roof of my neighbour with his pigeons and after stay there for some time, both return to home. About their this habit, I am afraid, may be they stay permanently there in future.

Please help me what i should do.

Your kind sugesstion will be highly appreciated.

Best regards

Qamar Nasir


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your birds bad habits. I would not be flying birds that are in the process of breeding, should something happen to them it would leave the babies without parents.

Have they ever flown outside prior to their wing feathers being cut? Are these homing pigeons? Are they trap trained?

When you fly them do you make sure not to feed them first? If they are not hungry they have no reason to go in their coop.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe they need more room in the loft, if they arn't comfortable.
Or is there some reason why they would be uncomfortable in your loft?
The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.
ND Cooper


----------



## qamarnasir (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear Treesa

Thanks for your response.

Here is my answers for your question to well understanding my problem.

1) I am not flying them but they fly by themselves.
2) They never fly from my loft before cuting their feather bec when they
arrive my loft I cut their feather.
3) These pigeons are highflyers
4) They alwasy feed first and then fly.

Hope above reply will help you to find any solution for me

Best regards

Qamar Nasir


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Qamar,

Thank you for answering my questions.

Your birds need to know to go into their house and they will go in their house if they are hungry and KNOW where their seed is at. Most people will fly their birds in the morning, and then they come in to eat, they have been trained to do so.

I don't recommend letting them sit outside for long periods of time as they become vulnerable to hawk attacks and other predators, especially with their wings cut.


----------

